# About working in Bakeries



## Chei (Jul 3, 2019)

So umm Wether a retail one or a wholesale bakeries, are the staffs there or bakers sometimes provides ingredients to finish up the products there or all the ingredients are all covered by the bakery rather than for staffs to buy imgredients with their own money? 

I was wondering what kind of scenario occurs when u are a baker that gets hired in someone elses bakery to make their products and that iF there are times that bakers need to prpvide ingredients for the bakery.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I have never, ever heard of a baker providing their own ingredients for his/her employer.

Here are a few questions :

What kind of control does the employer have over the quality of such ingredients?

How would the baker be compensated for these ingredients?


----------



## samst.germain (Aug 5, 2009)

You shouldn't ever have to buy ingredients as a baker working in someone else's bakery. Definitely not.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Maybe if a chef needed you to grab something on your way in at the market, but that should be a rarity and they should compensate you back for that.


----------

